# Besoins de renseignement sur une montre de la marque CCCP



## borty62320 (Nov 25, 2019)

Bonjour resèment j'ai trouvé cette montre de la marque CCCP russe chez ma grand-mère et comme je ne connais rien aux montres, j'aurais besoin d'expert pour Évaluer l'âge et le prix de celle-ci.
Je n'ai trouvé aucune information à propos de cette montre sur internet même par une image ou même sur le site CCCP.
Elle est en excellent état avec la boite mais aucun document.
*
PHOTO :
*
































Voila si vous pouvez m'aider ce serait vraiment sympa !


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

salut ,
Peux-tu faire un gros plant du cadran stp ? C'est un mouvement quartz ou mecanique stp ? 
au 1er coup d'oeil je pense que c'est une montre de la marque Slava , sur le theme "Perestroika/Glastnost" début des années 90, fabriqué principalement pour le marché "touriste" . 
C'est pas vraiment recherché mais sympa avec sa boite . 
Tu aurrais + d'info si tu la postes dans la section "Russian Watches" de WUS.


----------

